# Notice of Firmware Update for Tamron Lens compatibility with Canon EOS R and Mount Adapter EF-EOS R



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 21, 2018)

> December 20, 2018, Saitama, Japan – As the 2nd update announcement of our October 25th compatibility information of Tamron Di/Di II series for Canon mount models on Canon EOS R and Mount Adapter EF-EOS R, we would like to announce that new firmware version is now available for the following Tamron model. The new F/W version makes the model compatible with Canon “EOS R” and Canon “Mount Adapter EF-EOS R” for general operations(*1).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 21, 2018)

And this is why you should never buy a Tamron or Sigma lens that is not compatible with their dock......


----------



## Otara (Dec 21, 2018)

Amen, I got caught with that when I got the original Tamron 150-600mm. In Australia the support service is in my opinion, abysmal.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 22, 2018)

Otara said:


> Amen, I got caught with that when I got the original Tamron 150-600mm. In Australia the support service is in my opinion, abysmal.



This is something I find appalling from just about everyone. In 2004 I got my E-300 from Olympus, and to upgrade it's firmware or to upgrade the firmware on a lens, you connected your camera to your computer with a USB cable and away you went. Here we are now, 14 years later, and it seems like Oly is still the only player where you can do that. At least the new Sigmas and Tammys can use a dock, but the big question remains WHAT TOOK YOU SO LONG!


----------



## tmc784 (Dec 22, 2018)

I never buy third party lens.


----------



## BeenThere (Dec 30, 2018)

Some are just too good to resist, but you can get burned on future compatibility. Buy with eyes open.


----------



## rosw (Dec 31, 2018)

actually the list is not complete , i have G1 Tamron 70-300 , it is working fine, (just that auto focus not tact fast per se) but it is a old lens

my G2 24-70mm F2.8 is working like a charm


----------

